# Yard shrooms



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Ill take a new picture every couple of days for the next few weeks if the weather cooperates.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Do you need someone to mow your yard? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Did that once it got as tall as a beer can .


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Thirty pointer said:


> Did that once it got as tall as a beer can .


the beer can is the offical morel mushroom measuring tool


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

mjh4 said:


> Do you need someone to mow your yard? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I dont mow untill the morels stop growing.


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

Neighbor sends me this pic on Friday. I’m going to trade salmon from the weekend for shrooms. Yesterday she texts me that true green sprayed weed killer and pesticides and didn’t bother to avoid the morel garden. Who in their right mind....at least the woods has a decent amount but not like this!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

fishfly said:


> Yesterday she texts me that true green sprayed weed killer and pesticides and didn’t bother to avoid the morel garden. Who in their right mind...


My parents used to have True Green come to their house. That is until I saw the imbecile spraying their vegetable garden and I ripped him a new one. By the time I got done showing him that tomatoes and basil plants weren't weeds I think he began to fear for his job if not his life too. - Effing moron...


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

fishfly said:


> View attachment 397193
> Neighbor sends me this pic on Friday. I’m going to trade salmon from the weekend for shrooms. _Yesterday she texts me that true green sprayed weed killer and pesticides and didn’t bother to avoid the morel garden._ Who in their right mind....at least the woods has a decent amount but not like this!


Oh, that's a damn shame. I found three in the lawn at work today.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Day 3


----------



## BRAIN HUNTER (May 3, 2019)

I'm lo


fishfly said:


> View attachment 397193
> Neighbor sends me this pic on Friday. I’m going to trade salmon from the weekend for shrooms. Yesterday she texts me that true green sprayed weed killer and pesticides and didn’t bother to avoid the morel garden. Who in their right mind....at least the woods has a decent amount but not like this!


I'm looking at that yard and thinking that I won't be hiring True Green, lol


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Not to hack this thread...but where did ya score some salmon at? Thanks



fishfly said:


> View attachment 397193
> Neighbor sends me this pic on Friday. I’m going to trade salmon from the weekend for shrooms. Yesterday she texts me that true green sprayed weed killer and pesticides and didn’t bother to avoid the morel garden. Who in their right mind....at least the woods has a decent amount but not like this!


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

Whopper 24 said:


> Not to hack this thread...but where did ya score some salmon at? Thanks


Fished St Joe on Sunday. Lakers everywhere and we got a few nice kings and hos in 130-160 fow. 

Also apologies to esgowen as I also hijacked the thread.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

No worries i love all the outdoors and any comments are more then welcome about any subject ..


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> My parents used to have True Green come to their house. That is until I saw the imbecile spraying their vegetable garden and I ripped him a new one. By the time I got done showing him that tomatoes and basil plants weren't weeds I think he began to fear for his job if not his life too. - Effing moron...


True Green sends us their junk mail every year and every year I call them and tell them to take my name and address off their mailing list.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

True Brown guy should have picked the shrooms, gave them to the lady, and then did his job. Probably would have generated a call to his boss on what a good job he did.


----------



## steve99 (Apr 30, 2015)

Does a Sprite can count?





esgowen said:


> the beer can is the offical morel mushroom measuring tool


----------



## BRAIN HUNTER (May 3, 2019)

no, beer can only


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Day 6


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice. Found a few in my lawn today while getting my sprinklers going. Not very big yet. 
View attachment 398413


----------



## BRAIN HUNTER (May 3, 2019)

esgowen said:


> Day 6
> View attachment 398355
> View attachment 398357


Did you shove that ruler 2 inches into the ground?


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Found a new species " Morchella michiganderii "


----------

